# Funny or Humorous Light Mysteries???



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love, love, love funny mysteries.  I can't "handle" very scary/gory, that type of thing.  I'm on the hunt!  I would appreciate any suggestions for books similar to what I've already read/listened to.

I've already devoured the following series:

All of Janet Evanovich (Stepahine Plum)
Lisa Lutz (Spellmans)
Gemma Halliday (High Heels Mysteries)

Well, those give you an idea of what I'm looking for...

Any suggestions where to turn now?  I particularly enjoy these types of books as audiobooks.  I listen to them while driving and around my house.

THANK YOU,

Lynn


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Try some of Carl Hiaasan's books.  Quirky badguys and loaded with humor.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Another vote for Hiaason. Skinny Dip had me laughing out loud.

There is some gore in his books, but it's black-humor gore. Not sure I'd call it 'light humor.' More like wickedly funny.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh! I loved Skinny Dip, too. I read it right before a cruise...with my husband. Gulp <g>. I forgot about those books. Thanks for turning me in Carl Hiassen's direction. I had completely forgotten about his books. I think I might have only read two of them, so this could be a real "find." Fun!!!

Lynn


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hey great. And wow, reading it just before taking a cruise...interesting timing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth Peters' _Amelia Peobody_ series. Neither funny nor humorous, exactly, but definitely amusing.

Here's the first of the series:


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Elizabeth Peters' _Amelia Peobody_ series. Neither funny nor humorous, exactly, but definitely amusing.
> 
> Here's the first of the series:


Thanks, Ann

I almost listed that series as books that I have read (not all, but some). I do enjoy them but have to be in the mood for them. I'm a major "mood reader." Yes, you're right on point with your "definitely amusing" comment. I agree and like them, too. It's just that right now I'm just trying to find really laugh out loud sometimes types of books.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I was going to suggest Gemma Halliday's _High Heels_ mysteries but I see you've already discovered those.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Elizabeth Peters, but actually I thought her books were very funny--but I only read about the first four or five.  Start with CROCODILE ON THE SANDBANK--I recall that I laughed throughout.

Also try Joan Hess.  Her Maggoddy mysteries are a big hit, but I actually thought her Claire Malloy mysteries were more fun.  (My favorite: A REALLY CUTE CORPSE. Some hilarious moments with the dialogue of teenage girls).

Dorothy Cannell's books are also funny, and Sparkle Hayter's mysteries make me laugh out loud, as do Jess Lourey's MURDER BY MONTH mysteries.

Julia


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, my first thought was the Lisa Lutz series, but ya got that one covered already  

How about Lori Avocato's Pauline Sokol series?  It has some similarities to the Stephanie Plum series.  Some people seem to like it for that and some people don't.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe mysteries have lots of understated humor. Archie Goodwin, Wolfe's assistant, is the first-person narrator, and Archie is a Bugs Bunny-type of smart aleck...and he has me in stitches sometimes. But it's not the same kind of slapstick humor as in the Stephanie Plum series.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dara England said:


> I was going to suggest Gemma Halliday's _High Heels_ mysteries but I see you've already discovered those.


Yes, thank you <g>. I've already read those. Those are exactly the kinds of funny mysteries I love!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe mysteries have lots of understated humor. Archie Goodwin, Wolfe's assistant, is the first-person narrator, and Archie is a Bugs Bunny-type of smart aleck...and he has me in stitches sometimes. But it's not the same kind of slapstick humor as in the Stephanie Plum series.


Hmmm. I haven't read ANY Nero Wolfe stories. For some reason I've always expected them to be hard-boiled detective stories. I never expected humor. I don't know how I got this idea in my head, actually. I don't have to have slapstick. Honestly <g>. I just want a pick-me-up kind of author...light mysteries with some laughs and/or smiles. I just don't want excessively scary/gory/depressing. I like to put a book down at the end of the evening and feel good inside and anxious to get back to the story.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Julia444 said:


> I agree with Elizabeth Peters, but actually I thought her books were very funny--but I only read about the first four or five. Start with CROCODILE ON THE SANDBANK--I recall that I laughed throughout.
> 
> Also try Joan Hess. Her Maggoddy mysteries are a big hit, but I actually thought her Claire Malloy mysteries were more fun. (My favorite: A REALLY CUTE CORPSE. Some hilarious moments with the dialogue of teenage girls).
> 
> ...


I read a lot of the Maggody series years ago but none of the Claire Malloy. I'll check them out! Thank you!!!

I have read Dorothy Cannell's books and enjoyed them.

Wow. I don't even KNOW about Sparkle Hayter or Jess Lourey. I'm going to check them out right now.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Julia444 said:


> I agree with Elizabeth Peters, but actually I thought her books were very funny--but I only read about the first four or five. Start with CROCODILE ON THE SANDBANK--I recall that I laughed throughout.
> 
> Also try Joan Hess. Her Maggoddy mysteries are a big hit, but I actually thought her Claire Malloy mysteries were more fun. (My favorite: A REALLY CUTE CORPSE. Some hilarious moments with the dialogue of teenage girls).
> 
> ...


Jess Lourey sounds perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Lu Ann (Jul 21, 2011)

Anne George - Southern Sisters Mysteries
Parnell Hall - The Crossword Puzzle Lady Mysteries
Josi Kilpack - Sadie Hoffmiller Culinary Mysteries (Pumpkin Roll is the newest)


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I just want a pick-me-up kind of author...light mysteries with some laughs and/or smiles. I just don't want excessively scary/gory/depressing. I like to put a book down at the end of the evening and feel good inside and anxious to get back to the story.


This is part of why I enjoy Wolfe so much that I re-read them periodically. They aren't scary or gory, and, after you become well-acquainted with Wolfe and his eccentricities, and with Archie and how the two of them interact, some of the humor goes from smile-producing to outright laughter. And, too, there are sooooo many things you don't "get" during a first read that it's almost a new experience the next time through.

If you should decide to read Nero Wolfe, might I make a suggestion? _The Second Confession_ might be a good introduction to Stout's style and characters. Just remembering vignettes from it brings a smile.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tommie Lyn said:


> This is part of why I enjoy Wolfe so much that I re-read them periodically. They aren't scary or gory, and, after you become well-acquainted with Wolfe and his eccentricities, and with Archie and how the two of them interact, some of the humor goes from smile-producing to outright laughter. And, too, there are sooooo many things you don't "get" during a first read that it's almost a new experience the next time through.
> 
> If you should decide to read Nero Wolfe, might I make a suggestion? _The Second Confession_ might be a good introduction to Stout's style and characters. Just remembering vignettes from it brings a smile.


Of course you may make a suggestion. I'm thrilled to receive a suggestion from someone who obviously really likes particular books. Thank you! I downloaded The Second Confession!!! Do Rex Stout's books have to be (or should they be) read in any particular order?


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lu Ann said:


> Anne George - Southern Sisters Mysteries
> Parnell Hall - The Crossword Puzzle Lady Mysteries
> Josi Kilpack - Sadie Hoffmiller Culinary Mysteries (Pumpkin Roll is the newest)


Wow, Lu Ann...All three of these sound great, and all three are new to me. I'm adding them to my TBR list. Thank you so much.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Of course you may make a suggestion. I'm thrilled to receive a suggestion from someone who obviously really likes particular books. Thank you! I downloaded The Second Confession!!! Do Rex Stout's books have to be (or should they be) read in any particular order?


The site at the link below has Rex Stout's books listed by the year of publication, so if you wanted, you could follow that.

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/s/rex-stout/

I just read them as I could get them, not in any particular order. But it didn't interfere with my enjoyment of them.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

We recently had a topic on low priced cozy mysteries: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,82207.0.html

These are not as low priced but I enjoyed them:

  

If you like historical cozies (both cheap but very, very good):

  

I'm not normally into paranormal stuff but I really liked this one based on a psychic:


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tommie Lyn said:


> The site at the link below has Rex Stout's books listed by the year of publication, so if you wanted, you could follow that.
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/s/rex-stout/
> 
> I just read them as I could get them, not in any particular order. But it didn't interfere with my enjoyment of them.


I'm a tad compulsive (translate that as over-the-top) about reading a series in order IF it's important. Your posts sound like you're a real Rex Stout fan. I may read others of his in the series by publication date, but I'm definitely going to read The Second Confession first. I want to start with your recommendation


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

history_lover said:


> We recently had a topic on low priced cozy mysteries: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,82207.0.html
> 
> These are not as low priced but I enjoyed them:
> 
> ...


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think most cozy by definition should have some humor in them. The historical ones have a bit more subtle humor though.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I'm a tad compulsive (translate that as over-the-top) about reading a series in order IF it's important. Your posts sound like you're a real Rex Stout fan. I may read others of his in the series by publication date, but I'm definitely going to read The Second Confession first. I want to start with your recommendation


Indeed, I am a Rex Stout fan. He was an amazing and prolific author. And since you mentioned reading his Nero Wolfe novels and novellas in order, the next time I re-read them, I'm going to start with his first, _Fer-de-Lance_.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tommie Lyn said:


> Indeed, I am a Rex Stout fan. He was an amazing and prolific author. And since you mentioned reading his Nero Wolfe novels and novellas in order, the next time I re-read them, I'm going to start with his first, _Fer-de-Lance_.


Wait <g>. Do you still think I should start with The Second Confession?


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't had a television in years so I was unaware that the "Monk" series by Lee Goldberg had been on television. I thoroughly enjoyed the books.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I haven't had a television in years so I was unaware that the "Monk" series by Lee Goldberg had been on television. I thoroughly enjoyed the books.


I used to watch the TV show off and on (when I wasn't working). I didn't even realize there are BOOKS. I'll have to check this out. Are there a LOT of Monk books? Hmmmm. I'm off to look them up.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I haven't had a television in years so I was unaware that the "Monk" series by Lee Goldberg had been on television. I thoroughly enjoyed the books.


There ARE quite a few Mr. Monk books. Interesting!


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Wait <g>. Do you still think I should start with The Second Confession?


I think any of them are fine to start with, and _The Second Confession_ is a good one. My sister and I discuss some of the scenes, characters, etc. in that story and share a laugh.

I've always read and re-read the Wolfe books totally at random. Your comment made me think, though, that the next time I re-read them, it might be nice to start with the first Wolfe book that Rex Stout wrote. So...thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Lu Ann said:


> Anne George - Southern Sisters Mysteries


Another vote for these. Love them.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Eliza Baum said:


> Another vote for these. Love them.


I put those near the top of my list yesterday after the recommendation here. They sound like FUN.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I laughed out loud during every one of The Liturgical Mysteries. The first in the series is The Alto Wore Tweed. Priced well on Kindle too.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

laa0325 said:


> I laughed out loud during every one of The Liturgical Mysteries. The first in the series is The Alto Wore Tweed. Priced well on Kindle too.


Oh, those sound great and soooooo affordable. Thank you!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

nmg222 said:


> Try some of Carl Hiaasan's books. Quirky badguys and loaded with humor.


Hiaasan's yes! Tru Skinny Dip. Sooooo fundy.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a series that I found quite entertaining.

Ghost in Law Series by Jana DeLeon

Trouble in Mudbug


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is another series.

Lady Julia Grey series, this is the first book

Silent in the Grave

There is also a bundle of the first 3 books for a really reasonable price.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

The "Bone" series by Carolyn Haines came highly recommended - I'm a huge fan of Evanovich and I've heard the Haines stories are along the same lines.

Lillian Jackson Braun's "The cat who... " series is really enjoyable, especially if you like cats.


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Robert Crais, though that's a pretty mainstream pick. His back catalog is on Kindle for about eight bucks a book. Monkey's Raincoat is really good, and L.A. Requiem rocks, even if it isn't quite as lighthearted as some of his other work. 

If you scan the top 100 in humor, there are quite a few it there: it's mainly mysteries and books by comedians (Tina Fey, Stephen Colbert, et al)

It's more of a con artist book (from a con artist's perspective) than a mystery, but I really enjoyed King Con by the late Steven J. Cannell, who is known far more for his TV work.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

This author is quite funny. The first book in the series is Nearly Departed in Deadwood. I laughed out loud and highlighted so many lines.



~ Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

patrickt said:


> I haven't had a television in years so I was unaware that the "Monk" series by Lee Goldberg had been on television. I thoroughly enjoyed the books.


I couldn't get into them at all. But I know a lot of people like them.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> The "Bone" series by Carolyn Haines came highly recommended - I'm a huge fan of Evanovich and I've heard the Haines stories are along the same lines.
> 
> Lillian Jackson Braun's "The cat who... " series is really enjoyable, especially if you like cats.


I really liked the first few in the Haines series. They were a lot of fun. Also second the Anne George.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Candee15 said:


> I love, love, love funny mysteries. I can't "handle" very scary/gory, that type of thing.


 I love Lisa Lutz's Spellman books as well! Since you love enjoy funny mysteries, I'd suggest: 

The author's second book in the series, Skating Over the Line, comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Elizabeth Peters' _Amelia Peobody_ series. Neither funny nor humorous, exactly, but definitely amusing.
> 
> Here's the first of the series:


I hate to say it, but I didnt care that much for that book and wont be reading anymore of them (altho I loved the ending).

But then again..._'light, humorous' _ mystery is not my thing at all. I've never made it thru a Janet Evanovich book and as much as I wanted to like Carl Hiassen, same with him.

When I read mysteries/crime novels, I want details and story and plot...and more details! The more forensic details and suspense and psychological background on the characters, the better. I dislike having the story slowed down by humor...unless it is very well done and doesnt derail things. For me it just interrupts the story. I am super-linear when I read that genre, very goal-oriented, lol.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

djgross said:


> I love Lisa Lutz's Spellman books as well! Since you love enjoy funny mysteries, I'd suggest:
> 
> The author's second book in the series, Skating Over the Line, comes out in a few weeks.


Thank you for these recommendations. I'm going through withdrawal since I finished the last Lisa Lutz book. They are soooooo much fun. BTW, I listened to all three Lisa Lutz books (audiobooks), and I really recommend her books that way. The narration was wonderful and added sooooo much to the characters.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I love light and humorous books of almost any variety, including crime and mystery. If a character just doesn't have a sense of humor, it's hard to warm up to him or her. I particularly liked "The Sweetness at the bottom of the Pie". I don't care for "slapstick" so much as a humorous turn of phrase or self-deprecating humor.

Anyway, it's nice to meet others who appreciate a lighter touch!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> I love light and humorous books of almost any variety, including crime and mystery. If a character just doesn't have a sense of humor, it's hard to warm up to him or her. I particularly liked "The Sweetness at the bottom of the Pie". I don't care for "slapstick" so much as a humorous turn of phrase or self-deprecating humor.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet others who appreciate a lighter touch!


You've come to the right place <g>. I sooooo agree with you. When I'm reading, I like to know I'm escaping to a mood-lifting story.


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

re: the Monk books -- while I haven't read them, I know at least one of them was good enough that the writers took the plot and made it into a TV episode (Mr. Monk Can't See A Thing, where Monk is blinded). Sharona returned in the books before she came back on the TV series as well.

The author, Lee Goldberg, has other books available, but I'm not sure if they would be of the same tone and humor level of a Monk book.


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the Stephanie Plum books, and have found a few other series that are along the same lines.

The Dead-End Jobs Series by Elaine Viets is good. There are 10 so far, starting with Shop Til You Drop. She also has a series centering on a Mystery Shopper, but I haven't tried that one yet.
Charlaine Harris's Aurora Teagarden Mysetries are also good. There are 8 of those, starting with Real Murders. It's about a librarian who loves true crime stories.

If you don't mind a little paranormal (ghosts), Victoria Laurie has two series that are pretty good. Abby Cooper, Psychic Eye (9 so far) and What's a Ghoul to Do? (Ghost Hunter mysteries, 5 so far). They're both more on the light chick-lit end of things, not the darker stuff you usually find in the paranormal genre.

I tend to lean more toward the paranormal in my reading, so those are all I can think of right now that are more in the cozy mystery genre.

Covers and links:


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

AllisonKraft said:


> I love the Stephanie Plum books, and have found a few other series that are along the same lines.
> 
> The Dead-End Jobs Series by Elaine Viets is good. There are 10 so far, starting with Shop Til You Drop. She also has a series centering on a Mystery Shopper, but I haven't tried that one yet.
> Charlaine Harris's Aurora Teagarden Mysetries are also good. There are 8 of those, starting with Real Murders. It's about a librarian who loves true crime stories.
> ...


Thank yu sooooo much. I haven't read ANY of those!


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

Candee15 said:


> Thank yu sooooo much. I haven't read ANY of those!


You're welcome! Happy to help.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread. I just _had _ to go and put a bunch of 'em on my Amazon wish list.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nancy Beck said:


> Glad I saw this thread. I just _had _ to go and put a bunch of 'em on my Amazon wish list.


I did that, too <g>. i love having a long wish list AND a large TBR amount of books on my Kindle. OCD? I prefer to think of myself as a security conscious book lover.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

Candee15 said:


> Wait <g>. Do you still think I should start with The Second Confession?


All the Nero Wolfe books are unrelated and can be read singly. You don't need to read them in order.

In fact you may want to skip the ones from the 1930s. They can be a little politically incorrect. Ok, a lot incorrect. I just finished "The League of Frightened Gentlemen" and I got really tired of one of the characters being constantly referred to as "the cripple."

Rex Stout improved with age and the ones after the 1940s are still pretty sexist but not overtly bigoted. If you get past the antiquated historical/cultural attitudes, the books are sharp, witty and insightful and I strongly recommend them. I with all his flaws I LOVE Archie Goodwin!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the series "The #1 Ladies' Detective Agency" by Alexander McCall Smith.  It takes place in Botswana, Africa, so it has an exotic feel.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> I love the series "The #1 Ladies' Detective Agency" by Alexander McCall Smith. It takes place in Botswana, Africa, so it has an exotic feel.


I haven't read any of those yet but defintely WANT to.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

MrsCogan said:


> All the Nero Wolfe books are unrelated and can be read singly. You don't need to read them in order.


I recommend that the three books in the Zeck trilogy be read in order, though.

Mike


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned G K Chesterton? Father Brown and The Man Who Was Thursday are awfully good examples of the genre and probably available cheap.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

ArtMayo said:


> Has anyone mentioned G K Chesterton? Father Brown and The Man Who Was Thursday are awfully good examples of the genre and probably available cheap.


No. I don't believe anyone has recommended them here...and I've never read any of them. Thank you!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I haven't read any of those yet but defintely WANT to.


Just to rain on the parade, the #1 Detective Agency books were big DNF. Never could figure out the appeal at all.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Just to rain on the parade, the #1 Detective Agency books were big DNF. Never could figure out the appeal at all. Grin


Lol. Different strokes...

How about going old school and trying Dorothy Gilman's Mrs. Pollifax series? I used to love reading those. (Although, sadly, I don't think they're on Kindle.)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> Just to rain on the parade, the #1 Detective Agency books were big DNF. Never could figure out the appeal at all.


From lots of reviews I've been reading, these books seems to be "love them" or "hate them." I'll try one, one of these days. Right now I have a big TBR list calling to me.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> Just to rain on the parade, the #1 Detective Agency books were big DNF. Never could figure out the appeal at all.


#1 Detective Agency books are one of my aberrations....not my genre, character-driven, lots of tangents, colorfully written, not especially focused on the details of the investigations.

I like the books (not love love, but like) and enjoy the views into the culture, history, and environment of Botswana.

I have all of them and will likely get the next one for my Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Just to rain on the parade, the #1 Detective Agency books were big DNF. Never could figure out the appeal at all.


I'm with you on that Maria. . . I read the first one -- I did finish it; well, it's pretty short compared to much of what I read  -- and thought it was o.k. I'd say it got better in the second half . . . . but still didn't like it enough to read more. . . .


----------



## wakincade (Apr 16, 2011)

Even the name Mysteries now conjures up a variety of different story arcs. I recently got to read and edit a book that fits into the humorous, light, mystery genre, but isn't a mystery in the traditional sense of the word like Sherlock Holmes. I find the traditional mysteries interesting, but overall they aren't really my cup of tea. However, discovering something that is a blend of both worlds while staying lighthearted was a pleasant surprise. I can honestly say I don't normally even talk about books that I edit unless I was really impressed, and that was the case with this one. It's titled Foundations for the Lost and is kind of a blend of urban fantasy and mystery. The characters are funny and kept me chuckling while wondering who might be behind it and cringing at climactic moments. The author is Scott Rhine. He's an indie author, and I am really enjoying his witty, humorous, mystery and anxiously awaiting the sequel. If you like the lighthearted mysteries that blend a little fantasy and a little adventure, I'm sure you'll enjoy this one. http://www.amazon.com/Foundation-for-the-Lost-ebook/dp/B005C1N44G/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1316361129&sr=8-1


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Candee15 said:


> I did that, too <g>. i love having a long wish list AND a large TBR amount of books on my Kindle. OCD? I prefer to think of myself as a security conscious book lover.


HAHA! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nancy Beck said:


> HAHA! I'll have to remember that.


Well, it's definitely more socially acceptable than if I toted a security blanket around with me...at my age...right? Same effect, though <g>.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm with you on that Maria. . . I read the first one -- I did finish it; well, it's pretty short compared to much of what I read  -- and thought it was o.k. I'd say it got better in the second half . . . . but still didn't like it enough to read more. . . .


Agree with you guys about the McCall Smith series...read the first one but didn't want to read any others. Though I do enjoy the Monk series (TV and books) quite a bit.

I love cozies and my favorite funny one has to be Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series. I also liked Karen Cantwell's Take the Monkeys and Run (#2 is in my TBR) and Norah Wilson's The Case of the Flashing Fashion Queen (which might still be free).



Happy reading!

N


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

wakincade said:


> The author is Scott Rhine. He's an indie author, and I am really enjoying his witty, humorous, mystery and anxiously awaiting the sequel. If you like the lighthearted mysteries that blend a little fantasy and a little adventure, I'm sure you'll enjoy this one. http://www.amazon.com/Foundation-for-the-Lost-ebook/dp/B005C1N44G/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1316361129&sr=8-1


Looks cool - yet ANOTHER to put in my Wish List.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> Agree with you guys about the McCall Smith series...read the first one but didn't want to read any others. Though I do enjoy the Monk series (TV and books) quite a bit.
> 
> I love cozies and my favorite funny one has to be Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series. I also liked Karen Cantwell's Take the Monkeys and Run (#2 is in my TBR) and Norah Wilson's The Case of the Flashing Fashion Queen (which might still be free).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorte H (Sep 16, 2011)

An American series I really like is Elizabeth Spann Craig's Myrtle Clover series.

Myrtle is a plucky octogenarian who just love sticking her nose in everybody´s business, especially if it annoys her son, the local police chief.

The latest volume has just been published on Kindle: Progressive Dinner Deadly http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Dinner-Deadly-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005HAWAZG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316561873&sr=1-1

I am sure some of you prefer beginning with the first, but that one is out of print. I can assure you it is okay to begin with the second, though. That is what I and my daughter did, and we both fell for tough old Myrtle immediately.

Dorte H, Denmark.


----------

